# Вопросы-ответы > Кришна для начинающих >  Обусловленная душа. Прошу разьяснить термин.

## Алексей Ж.

Что такое обусловленая душа и кто и зачем её обусловил?

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

Харе Кришна, Алексей!




> Что такое обусловленая душа и кто и зачем её обусловил?


Бхагавад-Гита 14.5

Материальная природа состоит из трех гун — благости, страсти и невежества. Когда вечное живое существо входит в соприкосновение с материальной природой, эти гуны, о могучерукий Арджуна, обусловливают его.

Комментарий
Живое существо, будучи духовным, не имеет ничего общего с материальной природой. Но так как оно попало под влияние материальной энергии, оно действует под диктовку трех гун материальной природы. Наделенные различными телами с присущими им от природы качествами, живые существа вынуждены действовать так, как велит их природа. В этом причина многообразия счастья и страданий.

Душа, конечно же, не «что», а «кто». Она называется обусловленной, поскольку материальная природа навязывает ее желания, и их исполнение неспособно принести ей истинного счастья. Душа оказалась в обусловленном положении в результате собственного выбора, привлеченная материальной природой. Подробно данный вопрос изложен в труде Шрилы Бхактивиноды Тхакура Джайва Дхарма.

Спасибо Вам за Ваш вопрос, буду рад новым вопросам.

----------


## Алексей Ж.

Получается, что духовное тело души, будучи выше материальной природы, выбирает само себе такие развлечения?
Вот я и спросил, зачем. Чтобы познать и такой опыт житья(управления) в человеческом воплощении?

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

Харе Кришна, Алексей!




> Получается, что духовное тело души, будучи выше материальной природы, выбирает само себе такие развлечения?
> Вот я и спросил, зачем. Чтобы познать и такой опыт житья(управления) в человеческом воплощении?


Вопрос о том, как именно мы попали в материальный мир является непостижимым, поскольку связан с пониманием духовной реальности, которая непостижима материальным умом.

Фрагмент книги “Джайва Дхарма” Шрилы Бхактивиноды Тхакура:

Бабаджи сказал: «Время и пространство духовного мира отличаются от того времени и пространства, которое мы привыкли наблюдать в материальном мире. В материальном мире время имеет три фазы: прошлое, настоящее и будущее. В духовном мире время не делится на эти категории. Там существует только настоящее, которое длится вечно. Когда мы, невежды, живущие в мире материального времени и пространства, пытаемся описать духовный мир, мы частенько используем такие фразы, как «индивидуальные души были созданы», «индивидуальные души оказались в плену майи», «явился духовный мир» и так далее. Используя подобные обороты, мы лишь доказываем, что материальный мир имеет на нас огромное влияние. Пока мы находимся под властью иллюзорной энергии, мы не в силах избавиться от подобных представлений и выражений. Но человек, который пытается познать истинную природу духовного мира, должен научиться мыслить понятиями вечного настоящего. Баб?, логика не поможет тебе разрешить эти вопросы. Отвергни ее, и ты сможешь постичь природу духа. Когда индивидуальная душа забывает о том, что она является слугой Господа Кришны, она попадает в обитель Майи. Изначально все души преданы Господу. Однако они подразделяются на две группы: нитья-баддхи (вечно порабощенные майей), нитъя-мукты (вечно освобожденные). Оскверненный влиянием материи человек не может познать эти тонкости. Но святой преданный, обладающий духовным зрением, может постичь эти истины. Материя оказывает влияние и на мои слова. Хоть я и стараюсь объяснить тебе духовные предметы, мои слова все же несовершенны. О баба , со временем ты обязательно откроешь для себя духовную истину. Однако логика тебе в этом не поможет. Почему же, спросишь ты? Потому, что с помощью логики не познать того, что находится за пределами познавательных способностей ума. Я знаю, понять это довольно трудно. Однако чем дальше ты будешь продвигаться по духовному пути, тем отчетливее будешь видеть разницу между материей и духом. Твое тело состоит из материальных элементов. Любая телесная деятельность материальна. Но душа твоя не материальна. Ты - крохотная частица сознательного духа. Чем яснее ты будешь осознавать эту истину, тем глубже сможешь проникнуть в понимание своей сущности. Ты не сможешь понять главного, просто слушая мои объяснения. Но если ты начнешь регулярно воспевать святые имена Господа Хари, эти духовные истины откроются тебе. Ты познаешь блистательное великолепие духовного мира. Но пока мысли и слова находятся под влиянием материальных представлений, никакие усилия не помогут человеку приобщиться к духовной истине. Веды («Тайттирия-упанишада» 2.4.1) объясняют: “Даже самая образная человеческая речь терпит поражение, пытаясь живописать Абсолютную Истину, и самые блистательные мыслительные способности не могут осмыслить Ее”.

Шримад Бхагаватам 4.28.53, фрагмент комментария:

"Верховная Личность Бога распространяет Себя во множество форм. Чтобы испытывать всевозрастающее блаженство, Верховная Личность Бога проявляет Себя в формах, относящихся к разным категориям. В «Вараха-пуране» говорится, что один вид экспансий Господа — вишну-таттва (которую по-другому называют свамшей ), а другой — пограничная энергия ( вибхиннамша, или живое существо). Живые существа, частицы Верховного Господа, бесчисленны и подобны корпускулам солнечного света, которые являются бесчисленными экспансиями Солнца. Экспансии, относящиеся к категории вибхиннамши и представляющие собой пограничную энергию Господа, — это живые существа. Когда живые существа хотят наслаждаться независимо от Господа, в их сознании возникает двойственность и у них появляется ненависть к служению Господу. Так живые существа падают в материальный мир. В «Према-виварте» сказано:
кришна-бахирмукха хана бхога-ванчха каре
никата-стха майа таре джапатийа дхаре
Естественное состояние каждого живого существа — служить Господу с трансцендентной любовью. Но когда у него возникает желание стать Кришной или подражать Кришне, оно падает в материальный мир. Кришна — верховный отец, и Его любовь к живому существу вечна. Когда живое существо падает в материальный мир, Верховный Господь сопровождает его в форме Параматмы (экспансии свамша ). Благодаря этому у живого существа всегда остается возможность рано или поздно вернуться домой, к Богу."

Не следует, однако, думать, что Кришна, создавая живые существа для собственного наслаждения, действует предосудительно эгоистично. Кришна является всеблагим, что означает, что все Его действия благоприятны для всех. Кришна позволяет живым существам достичь абсолютного, всевозрастающего счастья в любовных взаимоотношениях с Ним. Однако любовь всегда является проявлением свободы воли, собственным выбором индивидуума. Чтобы реализовать возможность выбора, был сознан материальный мир. Богатство свободы воли дано дживе, чтобы она могла обрести богатство любви к Богу.

Спасибо Вам за Ваши вопросы, буду рад новым вопросам.

----------


## Алексей Ж.

Почему духовный мир все пытаются выставить таким непостижимым?

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

Харе Кришна, Алексей!

Я был бы признателен Вам, если бы вы формулировали свои вопросы с бОльшим уважением по отношению к ачарьям. Тогда мне не нужно будет их править.




> Почему духовный мир все пытаются выставить таким непостижимым?


Ачарьев не следует подозревать в том, что они пытались что-то «выставить», как-либо исказить информацию. Слова ачарьев, чистых преданных относятся к категории апаурушея (непогрешимой). Шрила Прабхупада так описывает этот принцип во введении к Бхагавад-Гите:

«Никто не вправе принимать какую-то одну часть «Бхагавад-гиты» и отвергать другую. Нет. Мы должны принять «Бхагавад-гиту», не давая ей собственных толкований, не опуская то, что нам неугодно, и отложив в сторону собственные прихоти. К «Гите» нужно подходить как к самому совершенному изложению ведического знания. Ведическое знание получено из трансцендентных источников, и первым облек его в слова Сам Господь. Слова, произнесенные Господом, называют апаурушея; это значит, что они отличны от слов обыкновенных людей, которым присущи четыре недостатка. Люди обречены совершать ошибки, постоянно пребывают в иллюзии, склонны обманывать других и ограничены своими несовершенными чувствами. Эти четыре недостатка лишают человека возможности быть источником совершенного и всеобъемлющего знания.»

Если вы не согласны с подобным подходом – в каком-то смысле это Ваше право, но так Вы не сможете получить духовные знания.

В духовном мире бытие имеет принципиально иную природу. Там один минус один равно один. Кришна не отличен от Своего имени, игр, обители. Таким образом, обитель Господа абсолютна. Это означает, в частности, что если кто-то, например, съест фрукт в духовном мире, у этого фрукта нет причин исчезать, кроме как если это необходимо для какой-либо лилы, игры Господа.

В духовном мире все сущее является сат (вечным), неподверженным изменениям. Там существует вечное настоящее время, которое не имеет разрушающей, ограничивающей природы. Там нет прошлого, как чего-то, что уже произошло и более никогда не произойдет, и будущего, как чего-то, что никогда еще не случалось.

Из «Джайва-дхармы» Шрилы Блактивиноды Тхакура:

«…в духовном мире, за пределами материального времени и пространства, где время присутствует как вечное настоящее нитья-вартамана…».

Это лишь пара штрихов, описывающих духовный мир.

Нам невозможно умозрительно понять духовную реальность.


Спасибо Вам за ваш вопрос, буду рад новым вопросам.

----------

